# SPC Control Arm Installed



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Well I finished installing the passenger side SPC Upper control arm on the 69 today.

There is some cutting you will need to do on the upper control arm mounting bracket. The cutting makes some extra clearance for the SPC control arm when it is in the fully extended position. This cut is referenced in the SC & C instructions.

However, I did notice that the control arm will still hit the actual frame right where the forward most jam nut is. Keep in mind that this is with only the upper control arm installed so not sure if this will be an issue once the spindle and lower control arm are installed. See the last picture to show what I am talking about.

Anyway, here are the pics.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Please do let us all know how you like these once you've got the car back on the road. I've been considering doing something like that on the Beast.

Bear


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Will do Bear. The Suspension package I am installing was designed by Mark at Savitske Classic and Customs. Mark wrote the book titled "How to make your muscle car handle". He has years of experience and personally pieced together the components in this package. Here is a link to his website. I am running his stage 2 pro touring package with the upgrade to Koni shocks.

Savitske Classic & Custom

You can select the GM a body 68-72 category on his site to see the different packages he offers.


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

I've been studying Mark's stuff very closely the last couple of weeks. I just bought his book and it is due to arrive tomorrow.


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

So what do you think?


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm very impressed so far. I look forward to reading his book. It appears that his arms actually do the best to correct the poor, bump steer prone geometry on A-body front ends. I kick myself now for going with the crappy CPP front spindles and brakes that are based off of an S10 truck. I will eventually end up with the AFX spindles with the C5/C6 hubs. MUCH BETTER QUALITY.

What I have works for now, however. I have a lot of work to do on my car before changing out my entire suspension, I've decided. And a lot more reading.

Look forward to hearing about your drive experience.


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Here is a video update of the SPC Control Arms, lowering springs, tall ball joints, and koni shock installation. This is basically the front installation for the SC&C Stage 2 kit. I still need install the sway bar.

I think the clearance is going to be fine. The lower control arm rides much closer to the brake rotor with the tall ball joints but I think it is going to work out. See the video below for details regarding the installation.

SPC Control Arms Installation - SC And C Stage 2 front kit - YouTube


----------

